# Any highway simulation games out there?



## StefanoND (May 8, 2012)

I have been looking for a highway simulation game without success. Basically, something like Sim City 4 Rush Hour, but focuses only on building a highway and road infrastructure.

I've found some mass transit simulation games from Europe but not have had any luck finding highway simulation games. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I can only think of games that involve driving on them, not building or designing, but I guess it would be kinda cool. I think SC4 with various mods would be the best.


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Which are the games involving driving on them?


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

You should check through this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582795


----------



## YLLI (Nov 12, 2011)

CXL 2012 ist for the Highways better tahn SC4 but you must download the Realistic Highway Mod 2.0 and the Highway looks in german Version
(Sorry for my bad english)


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

If there is a video arcade near your area, you might wanna ask if they have:
Wangan Midnight Maximum Tune

It's an arcade racing game which primarily features you racing along the Shuto Expressway (首都高速道路) as well as a few other expressways and roadway in Japan.



























































Pics of a car belonging to a high-ranking player:

















*Pictures/photos featured here are only for purposes of sampling and demonstration. All pictures/photos rightfully belong to their respectful owners*


----------

